# whats the most amount of times you saw a movie in theatres....?



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 17, 2007)

for me i've never seen a movie more than twice in the theatres. i've seen movies over and over on video and dvd, but never more than twice at the theatres. 

how about you?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 17, 2007)

2 times is the most ive seen 1 movie in the Thetres


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 17, 2007)

i have seen two times Kill Bill Vol. 2 and Pirates of the Caribbean. At world's end.

But I didn't pay for any of the 4 times


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 17, 2007)

Two times for Return of the King, I think that's the only time I've seen the same movie more that once in theaters.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 17, 2007)

Ive seen Ace ventura 2 5 times... 

Ace ventura is the greatest..


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2007)

Twice for transformers.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 17, 2007)

I saw spiderman 2 more that 10 times, I think, due to I work at the movie theater.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 17, 2007)

twice back when the First Harry Potter came out, once with my grandmother..another time with my father. During the second viewing, the reel caught on fire.


----------



## Nico (Jul 17, 2007)

I guess mostly everyone is a twice person.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 17, 2007)

Twice, Batman Begins.

Two would be and has been my limit on any movie. After Batman Begins, I waited until it came out on DVD and I bought it then. I don't have unlimited dollars and tickets prices aren't exactly going down.


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 18, 2007)

I think there are 2 or 3 movies I have watched twice in theaters. The more recent one was _Spider-man 3_.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jul 18, 2007)

3 times for Hot Fuzz hahahaha what a film


----------



## Morwain (Jul 18, 2007)

4 times is my maximum I saw a number of movies that many times in theatures such as the LOTR Movies the 4th HP movie and Pirates 2 and 3.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jul 18, 2007)

Jurassic Park when it came out, 8 times. 


I paid for only one time lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

I watched Star Wars episode 1 , 7 times. I loved Darth maul so much! was awesome! and the pod race scene 


I seen the 3rd harry potter movie 5 times to !


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 23, 2007)

2 times for the Jimmy Neutron which was a while back, the second time I  was on a field trip.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 23, 2007)

Only twice for Casino Royale, it wasn't that bad watching it another time so soon afterwards. Otherwise I don't tend to rewatch much stuff unless it's for something academic.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 23, 2007)

I watched 3 times Constantine,great movie.


----------



## General Mustang (Jul 23, 2007)

Most I ever saw was _5_ times in the movies, it was Transformers. Saw it with a bunch of different friends each time


----------



## B32 (Jul 23, 2007)

I saw 300 a few times when it came out.


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 24, 2007)

Twice at most. It was Star Wars Episode I.


----------



## Yellow (Jul 24, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Ive seen Ace ventura 2 5 times...
> 
> Ace ventura is the greatest..



Lol 25 times.

Most Times I've ever seen one movie is twice. It was harry potter. The second one. I've seen a few other movies two times as well.


----------



## Kuro (Jul 25, 2007)

i saw 3 times the last pirates of the caribbean movie
and i still want to see it again XD


----------



## Shamandalie (Jul 25, 2007)

Well, in my most cinema addicted age I watched Pirates of the Caribbean (the first movie) like...4 or 5 times.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jul 27, 2007)

LotR, 5 times


----------



## pajamas (Jul 27, 2007)

Jack ass 2,2 times.Didn't pay for either of em


----------



## Felt (Jul 27, 2007)

Battle Royale 3 times


----------



## Rori (Jul 27, 2007)

Harry Potter POA; twice.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2007)

I watched Spiderman 2 (3 times) (went with a different group of people 3 times)

and Matrix Reloaded (3 times) because it took me that long to figure out what the heck was going on =/


----------



## Genesis (Jul 28, 2007)

I've never seen anything more than once.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 7, 2007)

well i broke my own record last night, i just saw bourne ultimatum 3 times with 3 different groups of friends.... lol. i just like the franchise what can i say.....


----------



## Ash (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw Titanic in the theaters like three times.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 9, 2007)

Transformers 3 times.


----------



## Hope (Aug 9, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean 2 last year. I went on the opening night with a friend, & then a few weeks after with a different friend for her birthday.


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 9, 2007)

*Jurassic Park * - 8 times. 


I was obsessed with it at the time.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 13, 2007)

In theaters, only once, I barely ever go, I reserve re-watching films for something I could do at home if I like it that much.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 13, 2007)

The only time I see a movie 2 times in a theater is when I'm sneaking in.


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I ended up seeing the first Fantastic Four movie three times.
I didn't even like it very much...


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 13, 2007)

Once. If I wanna see a movie a second time I wait until it either comes out on bootleg or in the rental stores. I'm poor. I can't afford going to the movie theaters to watch a movie a second time. <__<


----------



## Zarquon (Aug 15, 2007)

If I really, _really_ like a movie I usually see it a second time (not that it happen that often though).
I ended up seeing the fellowship of the ring four times.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 15, 2007)

I have never watched a movie more than once in the theater. I hate paying the outrageous prices to see it once.


----------



## Denji (Aug 15, 2007)

I saw Toy Story in theaters 3 times. That's not even close to some people, I bet.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 15, 2007)

Whoever voted the 8+/7 up there seriously need to get their money back.


----------



## Kakashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

The first Lord of the Rings movie, I for sure saw it 3 times, maybe 4


----------



## Bolliewolliepoepapas (Dec 13, 2007)

Jurassic park, Lion king and fellowship of the ring: 3 times


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw Spider-Man 3 and Transformers 3 times in the theater.  I think I might have watched Spider-Man 2 three times in the theater as well.  There was also the time when I was just a little kid, when the Chipmunks movie came out, I saw that movie atleast 4-5 times.   I'm not too sure, since that was sooo long, and I can't remember exactly how many times I saw it.  I think I was atleast 5 or 6 years old at the time.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw Star Wars Episode 1: Phantom Menace (I was nine and stupid) and Batman Begins (this movie was awesome, one of the 3 times was on IMAX) three times each.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2007)

Retropusso said:


> I have never watched a movie more than once in the theater. I hate paying the outrageous prices to see it once.



matinee prices + student ID is the way to go.  5 dollar tickets


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw "The Last Mimzy" 3 times
1. Saw it for kicks, 20 mins in I wanted to rip my eyes out.
2. My bro wanted to see it, I think I had a heart attack, stroke, and went in and out of 2 comas.
3. Saw it on a class field trip, my friend made it funny


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 14, 2007)

Mortal Kombat and the first Power Rangers film. I saw them more than 5 times.


----------



## Tefax (Dec 15, 2007)

I saw "Pirates of the Caribbean: At worlds end"   9 or 10 times xD. Obviously with different friends, they invited me


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2007)

Once. After watching in the movies I just watch it again when its on DVD or TV


----------



## Lemonade (Dec 16, 2007)

It's only ever been once in my case, I live too far away and a ticket is far too much expensive for me to do this.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2007)

I know a lot of women saw Titanic multiple times in the theater.  My answer might be a bit surprising...I saw Sin City several times.  For whatever reason...people kept asking me if I wanted to go every couple of days.  I started to memorize lines for that shit.  It's not one of my favorite movies or anything...but I can admit that it's decent.  And I would rather be guilty of dropping $30 at the theater to see it, then be one of those people that spent $100 watching Titanic. XD

Edit:  I voted for 4 btw.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw super bad 6 times, in one week


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 16, 2007)

i saw goldmember 4 times in theaters


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think I've seen one or two movies twice in theatres, other than that, I see it once. I hate going to the movies because there are either a bunch of noisy kids (and I love kids), a bunch of noisy people, and theatres like to charge to much for my taste.  So I usually watch movies on DVD, where it's nice and quiet. 
Sorry for ranting. :sweat


----------

